# Memorial Day



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What are you guys up to this weekend? I have to work the whole time, a friend of mine may come over and chill on Saturday. Omega and I have a family reunion to go to on Sunday (Funny things, those. Get together once a year with people you don't really know and won't see until the next time, to stuff your face with Fried Chicken and Banana Pudding. That's my plan at least!  ) Monday, besides work, nothing is set in stone. No telling what might go down with my wife's side of the family. Anywho, it's mainly a working weekend, and trying to stay as far away as I can from the beaches. So what's on your itenerary's?


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Get drunk, maybe a BBQ. I'm not sure of what's going on yet.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Im not too sure what I'm doing yet...I'll probably go tubing down the river with a few friends, then go to my friend,Joanna's house for a cookout and some under-age drinking...lol...yeah, her parents let us drink...my mom doesn't approve, but what mom don't know wont hurt her!  Maybe I'll go across the street and pick on some little kids.  I dunno.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm avoiding the highway because of Cape Cod traffic. I'll be seeing "The Day After Tomorrow" today with my wife, and then I think her mom's having a BBQ tomorrow. Obviously, I'll be putting in any time I can towards my propbuilding. :voorhees:


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Working. Suck.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

DarkEmpress said:


> Im not too sure what I'm doing yet...I'll probably go tubing down the river with a few friends, then go to my friend,Joanna's house for a cookout and some under-age drinking...lol...yeah, her parents let us drink...my mom doesn't approve, but what mom don't know wont hurt her!  Maybe I'll go across the street and pick on some little kids.  I dunno.


You do know people read this stuff and if the wrong person reads it your screwed. Oh and i'm reading.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know yet. I am in Philly I am sure I can find something to do.


----------

